# How does ~



## Lady Starbrook (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm just curious, but how does a orchid get registered? Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

There's a form on the RHS website. You can only register if you made the cross and it's not previously registered. I think you need a photo and money.


----------



## Ray (Jan 8, 2010)

Lady Starbrook said:


> I'm just curious, but how does a orchid get registered? Thanks!



Read more here.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Lady Starbrook (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks! That is really interesting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2010)

Good job, Ray!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 8, 2010)

Great article Ray! I've got to go back and look through your website - I've missed some stuff...


----------

